# max distance from closet flange to closet bend?



## jitr64

Came across job today ,stoppage was in closet bend. It was about a 2' drop from flange to bend seemed a bit excessive.Cant find max distance in code book.


----------



## RW Plumbing

Its 60" here in Wisconsin.


----------



## Epox

hmmm can't say Ive heard of a max vertical distance, or minumum for that matter. Will have to read up on that one.


----------



## jitr64

Thanks .That seems high though,it was a pressure assist toilet,i think its pushing the water beyond the waste causing some to get left in the closet bend.Has been a problem toilet for 12 months in a commercial setting.


----------



## pdxplumber

I think it's six feet per U.P.C. Oregon code.


----------



## jitr64

I know it's 6' on the trap arm ,but cant find anything on the drop [tailpiece]


----------



## pdxplumber

I think it's developed length. Vertical or horizontal should not make a difference. Having said that, i have never seen anything like that. Where are all the smart ass code geeks?:laughing:


----------



## Epox

maximum developed lengths definatly, as long as using legal dwv fittings its legal. Street fittings @ flange can be tough come repair later. But still legal.


----------



## Ron

pdxplumber said:


> I think it's developed length. Vertical or horizontal should not make a difference. Having said that, i have never seen anything like that. Where are all the smart ass code geeks?:laughing:


Here is the Oregon Codes. 

Note in 1001.4 where it states *in no case shall the tailpiece from any fixture shall exceed*, toilet is your fixture 

Hope that clears this code question up.

Max 24" on the tail piece. Developed length 6'


----------



## Optimus Primer

cant find it but in florida i think its a 2 ft drop max. excepct standpipes


----------



## ILPlumber

I know of no maximum drop off a WC. Distance down to trap weir does not apply. The fixture has an integral trap.

Code Geek out....


----------



## RealLivePlumber

N.S.P.C. 

9' horizontal, 3 foot vertical. Max.


----------



## liquidplumber

Here in Massachusetts;

1. When installing the piping for a floor outlet type toilet or similar fixture, the vertical piping distance shall not exceed 20 inches from the finish floor of the fixture served to the center line of the horizontal drain serving such fixture.

2. If the vertical distance exceeds 20 inches the fixture shall be individually vented.


----------



## SlickRick

It would appear that the IPC has no limit on the vert drop on a w/c. fixtures with integral traps are a "exception" to 1002.1 trap requirements. Prolly due to the fact that the trap seal is replenished by mech. design. So from what I am reading, it would be the distance allowed from the fixture to the vent, 12' on 4" - 10' on 3" including the horizontal section.


----------



## OldSchool

Up here we are allowed a max 3' vertical leg or drop then we have to turn it horizontal. Total pipe 5 ft max then vent.


----------



## RW Plumbing

Ron said:


> Here is the Oregon Codes.
> 
> Note in 1001.4 where it states *in no case shall the tailpiece from any fixture shall exceed*, toilet is your fixture
> 
> Hope that clears this code question up.
> 
> Max 24" on the tail piece. Developed length 6'


That is irrelevent. It states the distance between the tailpeice and the trap weir. That doesn't apply in this situation because a Toilet has an intigral trap. You are talking about piping that would be classified as vertical drain piping. It isn't a tailpiece. In the case of a toilet you are talking about a pipe that is DOWNSTREAM of the trap.


----------



## Ron

RW Plumbing said:


> That is irrelevent. It states the distance between the tailpeice and the trap weir. That doesn't apply in this situation because a Toilet has an intigral trap. You are talking about piping that would be classified as vertical drain piping. It isn't a tailpiece. In the case of a toilet you are talking about a pipe that is DOWNSTREAM of the trap.


Code interpretation, I can only tell you what they go by in my code, all codes are different.

Where is the weir of a trap?


----------



## ILPlumber

Ron said:


> Code interpretation, I can only tell you what they go by in my code, all codes are different.
> 
> Where is the weir of a trap?


Bottom of the outlet or water level of the trap.

Let's say for arguments sake you have a WC on top of a 4" stack that drops 10 storys. Let's also say the stack has a vent coming off of it 1' below the WC and continuing full size through the roof. 

Does this meet code?


----------



## Ron

Matt said:


> Bottom of the outlet or water level of the trap.
> 
> Let's say for arguments sake you have a WC on top of a 4" stack that drops 10 storys. Let's also say the stack has a vent coming off of it 1' below the WC and continuing full size through the roof.
> 
> Does this meet code?


Yes but were talking offset before the vent as stated by the OP.


----------



## SlickRick

Is this a dry vent or washed? or on a 45?

by some codes it could be 12' below.


----------



## Ron

Matt said:


> Bottom of the outlet or water level of the trap.
> 
> Let's say for arguments sake you have a WC on top of a 4" stack that drops 10 storys. Let's also say the stack has a vent coming off of it 1' below the WC and continuing full size through the roof.
> 
> Does this meet code?


Good question I have a e-mail off to a state inspector, will let you know soon I hope.

This has come up in code related classes once before.


----------



## ILPlumber

Ron said:


> Good question I have a e-mail off to a state inspector, will let you know soon I hope.
> 
> This has come up in code related classes once before.


It meets code in my state. The offsets in the stack would be made with 45's


----------



## markb

OldSchool said:


> Up here we are allowed a max 3' vertical leg or drop then we have to turn it horizontal. Total pipe 5 ft max then vent.


OBC 7.5.6.3 (3) (Discussing vents for siphonic fixtures)

(a) 1 000mm (3.3ft) in the vertical plane ***
*(b) 3m (10ft) on the horizontal plane*

There's a little bit of OBC wisdom for you that will surely come in handy one day 

***Pop quiz!!

Anyone know WHY the vertical drop is limited to 1M (3.3ft) ???


----------



## Protech

Dunno, but it would work forever with no problems.



Matt said:


> Bottom of the outlet or water level of the trap.
> 
> Let's say for arguments sake you have a WC on top of a 4" stack that drops 10 storys. Let's also say the stack has a vent coming off of it 1' below the WC and continuing full size through the roof.
> 
> Does this meet code?


----------



## OldSchool

markb said:


> OBC 7.5.6.3 (3) (Discussing vents for siphonic fixtures)
> 
> (a) 1 000mm (3.3ft) in the vertical plane ***
> *(b) 3m (10ft) on the horizontal plane*
> 
> There's a little bit of OBC wisdom for you that will surely come in handy one day
> 
> ***Pop quiz!!
> 
> Anyone know WHY the vertical drop is limited to 1M (3.3ft) ???


Dont forget I am Oldschool ....it going to take a while before I am up to the new OBC code from the old OBC..... back then we didn't even use metric .... all imperial

3' was the number back then and 5 ft of pipe max to vent ..... now you say I can run 10 ft of pipe then vent . Some of the stuff they have changed are way different like wet venting from the floor above. More than likely it will take a while find it all out as most of the time it is the inspector that tells you what is wrong... The old OBC code will never get called out by the inspector as wrong as it exceeds the new OBC code


----------



## markb

OldSchool said:


> Dont forget I am Oldschool ....it going to take a while before I am up to the new OBC code from the old OBC..... back then we didn't even use metric .... all imperial
> 
> 3' was the number back then and 5 ft of pipe max to vent ..... now you say I can run 10 ft of pipe then vent . Some of the stuff they have changed are way different like wet venting from the floor above. More than likely it will take a while find it all out as most of the time it is the inspector that tells you what is wrong... The old OBC code will never get called out by the inspector as wrong as it exceeds the new OBC code


The code has changed quite a bit. Many of the people I work with refuse to hear ANYTHING about this new code. Which is fine, I suppose. If it has worked for 20 years, I'm sure it should work for another 20.

The reason I brought it up was that this extra distance allowed is that it comes in handy when circuit venting commercial bathrooms. E.g. When two public bathrooms (mens and womens) have toilets on opposing sides, you no longer need two separate circuit vented drains and can reach both men and women WC's (as long as they are not further than 20" apart. 

Also comes in handy in large master bathrooms where the designer places the WC and lavs on opposite sides of the room.


----------



## bartnc37

Sorry there RW but the max drop in Wisconsin is 36" from the waterline of the W.C., not from the floor. Don't know where you got 6 foot or 60 inches whatever it was. I think a freestanding spit sink in a dentists office might be 60" but a W.C. is 36" 82.33-4


----------



## Pipe Rat

I worked with a plumber 25 years ago when I was loaned out to another company when work was slow that would bring the stack directly up to the closet flange and use a side outlet (for shower or tub) san tee and long sweep back to the wall to catch the lav and vent the fixtures.  Never seen anyone do it like that since. I never added that to my bag of tricks. :no:


----------



## Tommy plumber

Florida code states max vertical distance from fixture outlet to point where vertical turns to horizontal is 24" (trap weir). Of course as House Plumber states, the exception is wash. machine standpipe; it can be 18"-42" above the trap. FL Plumbing code 1002.1


Floor mounted fixtures with integral traps (W/C, floor-mounted urinals, etc.) are also governed by this rule, unless it has been changed.


----------



## Pipe Rat

Tommy I don't think that section applies to water closets as the vertical drop in question is below the trap weir.


----------



## Tommy plumber

Piperat said:


> Tommy I don't think that section applies to water closets as the vertical drop in question is below the trap weir.


 
I do understand what you're saying. Think of this, theoretically the vert. distance from bottom of a W/C to where pipe turns to horiz. couldn't be unlimited, say 10'. That could siphon the water seal out of the bowl. As you know, design of DWV is to protect the trap seals. When I used to do new constr., we would cut a piece of 4" pvc 2 ft. long, that was the w/c riser. We never exceeded 2 ft. Then from 4"x3" closet bend, you were allowed 3 ft. to the point of vent. Then distance to point of vent for a w/c changed to 10 ft. Now there is no maximum distance to point of vent for a w/c.


----------



## Pipe Rat

Don't forget Tommy this Plumber I worked with used a san tee for the vent in or just below the floor joist so the vent is there close it's the waste falling straight down thats in question


----------



## Tommy plumber

Matt said:


> Bottom of the outlet or water level of the trap.
> 
> Let's say for arguments sake you have a WC on top of a 4" stack that drops 10 storys. Let's also say the stack has a vent coming off of it 1' below the WC and continuing full size through the roof.
> 
> Does this meet code?


 
Can you post a quick sketch? I am having trouble picturing this in my mind. Forgive my dumbness. :laughing:


----------



## Pipe Rat

Tommy plumber said:


> Can you post a quick sketch? I am having trouble picturing this in my mind. Forgive my dumbness. :laughing:


Something like this Tommy


----------



## SlickRick

That drawing looks like what Matt was describing.


----------



## plumber666

Pic would be to code if it had a vent stack and a yolk vent.


----------



## markb

plumber666 said:


> Pic would be to code if it had a vent stack and a yolk vent.


Vent stack yes.

Yolk vent, I don't think so. I may be wrong, but I believe that for yolk vents we only count floors that include fixtures. I remember someone discussing "Mechanical floors" in High Rises and whether or not it should be counted considering it does not have fixtures.


----------



## Plumbducky

bartnc37 said:


> Sorry there RW but the max drop in Wisconsin is 36" from the waterline of the W.C., not from the floor. Don't know where you got 6 foot or 60 inches whatever it was. I think a freestanding spit sink in a dentists office might be 60" but a W.C. is 36" 82.33-4


82.33-4 is Indirect and Local waste. I think you meant 82.32 (4)(b)1.c.

You are correct on the 36". I think that the 60" was the pedastal or cuspidor.


----------



## plumber666

And back to the original question, 1 meter in Canada. That's 39 3/8". We get the extra 3 3/8" for being metric up here.


----------



## DownHill

There is no maximum distance for IPC. And if you think about it, there shouldn't be. The drop could be 1,000 feet and the mechanical design of the toilet will fulfill the requirement for the trap to be reprimed/filled. Venting only comes into play in relation to other fixtures. 

Which leads to the real question for me.

* Why in the world are we tolerating all of these B.S. interpretations of code?* And * DIFFERENT* codes. Putting in the same fixtures with different measurements and requirements. And with all of the different codes & interpretations with the same fixtures, the plumbing works. Which proves that any Hitler type inspection enforcement is pretty stupid and that 1" hasn't always been proven to matter. 

"My code says this and my code says that". All of them....*ALL OF THEM* should be the same. There is no reason why they are not except for $$$, unwillingness to change, and ignorance. 

(State Licensed Master Plumber. Commercial, residential, repair. And still plenty to learn despite my little rant above. There's my introduction. Thanks.)


----------



## ILPlumber

I don't mind if every state switches to MY code. I'm not switching to something else though....

So water line burial should be the same depth no matter where you are in the country?

Or how about VTR size? I don't think there's much danger of hoar frost in Florida?


----------



## plbgbiz

So Matt,
How cold does it have to get for a "hoar" to frost? :laughing:


----------



## ILPlumber

It depends completely on the attire.....


----------



## DownHill

Matt said:


> I don't mind if every state switches to MY code. I'm not switching to something else though....
> *
> So water line burial should be the same depth no matter where you are in the country?*
> 
> *The "Code" should have the depth for the U.S. in it. Sure there are areas where parts of each state could have a variance of several feet. However, the "Code" should be able to incorporate it. *
> 
> Or how about VTR size? I don't think there's much danger of hoar frost in Florida?


*The "Code" should have notations for areas of Hoar Frost. *

I have no problems with adding however many pages to accomplish it. Or adopting yours or the most stringent code. Some things will be added and some removed. 

But there is no reason to have these VooDoo DWV measurements at all. 

One Code.


----------



## ILPlumber

The "voo-doo" dwv measurements are meant to be the minimum standard in the area they are adopted.

If there were no distances listed. Plumbing would be pretty bad I'm guessing.

You will never get the states to agree on the correct measurments......

What code do you like?

What makes it so much better than the others?

What is your motive?


----------



## DownHill

Matt said:


> The "voo-doo" dwv measurements are meant to be the minimum standard in the area they are adopted.
> 
> If there were no distances listed. Plumbing would be pretty bad I'm guessing.
> 
> You will never get the states to agree on the correct measurments......
> 
> What code do you like?
> 
> What makes it so much better than the others?
> 
> What is your motive?


Oh, I have no motive or underlying gain at all. I'm just a guy in a truck that works, reads and asks questions. 

I have no problem whatsoever with distances listed. However, they should be the same everywhere. A person in Oregon should be able to run DWV the same as person in Virginia. And vice-versa. 

There is no reason for states not to agree on correct measurements. None. Think about that statement. ("You will never get the states to agree on the correct measurements....")

Which code do I like? A universal one. 

Hasn't happened yet though. We work under the IPC. I in no way feel it is better than other codes and am pretty ignorant to them.


----------



## Tommy plumber

For years 2" was minimum for a shower drain.  We can now rough-in shw drains in 1 1/2".


----------



## plbgbiz

Roughing in a shower with 1-1/2? Is there a shower drain fitting in 1-1/2"?

If not, doesn't that result in a reduction of the drain size of the fixture? Seems contradictory.


----------



## Tommy plumber

plbgbiz said:


> Roughing in a shower with 1-1/2? Is there a shower drain fitting in 1-1/2"?
> 
> If not, doesn't that result in a reduction of the drain size of the fixture? Seems contradictory.


 
Our code used to state minimum p-trap for a shower as 2". Now it states min. p-trap as 1 1/2" for a shower. I still rough 'em in with 2" though. Just did one last week.


----------



## user4

Does the closet bend have it's own vent or is it stack vented?

Is it a twelve inch rough toilet?

Chicago code does not allow a trap to be more than 5' away from it's vent, so on a twelve inch rough w/c the maximum drop is four feet.


----------



## ILPlumber

Killertoiletspider said:


> Does the closet bend have it's own vent or is it stack vented?
> 
> Is it a twelve inch rough toilet?
> 
> Chicago code does not allow a trap to be more than 5' away from it's vent, so on a twelve inch rough w/c the maximum drop is four feet.


What if the vent is in the drop. This is how 90% of them were vented around here in the 50's and 60's.


----------



## RealLivePlumber

Single shower head is now allowed 1 1/2". If there is a handheld, need 2"

I think it was meant to allow a shower to replace a tub. 

You gotta put a bushing in the strainer. 

Stupid. Just do it in 2"


----------



## plbgbiz

Tommy plumber said:


> Our code used to state minimum p-trap for a shower as 2". Now it states min. p-trap as 1 1/2" for a shower. I still rough 'em in with 2" though. Just did one last week.


I don't think the code writers ever do any plumbing. Has anyone ever seen an 1-1/2" shower drain fitting? What's the point of the change in trap size if no fixture exists to accommodate? Those silly code writers....:jester:


----------



## user4

Matt said:


> What if the vent is in the drop. This is how 90% of them were vented around here in the 50's and 60's.


Then it is wet vented, and Chicago does not allow a wet vent with the exception of a fixture of 1 DFU attached at the lowest part of the stack, that is allowed to be wet vented.


----------



## Pipe Rat

It is not a wet vent unless you tie a fixture into said vent.


----------



## user4

Piperat said:


> It is not a wet vent unless you tie a fixture into said vent.


The vent is tied in below the discharge of the fixture, it is a wet vent.


----------



## ILPlumber

Killertoiletspider said:


> The vent is tied in below the discharge of the fixture, it is a wet vent.


Please tell me how you "dry vent" a WC then? Taking a vent off the horizontal run is still below the discharge of the fixture.

A vent becomes wet when it is a drain from another fixture above.


----------



## user4

Matt said:


> Please tell me how you "dry vent" a WC then? Taking a vent off the horizontal run is still below the discharge of the fixture.
> 
> A vent becomes wet when it is a drain from another fixture above.


Place your vent tee above the closet bend tee on the stack, or use a cottage tee with a side inlet above the opening for the closet bend.


----------



## DownHill

Killertoiletspider said:


> Place your vent tee above the closet bend tee on the stack, or use a cottage tee with a side inlet above the opening for the closet bend.


I've seen what I think you're talking about in older commercial. Newer IPC won't allow ANY dry venting. The horizontal to vertical must be washed unless rolled to a 45.


----------



## Redwood

Ummmm The toilet is on top of the stack...:whistling2:

see here...

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f6/max-distance-closet-flange-closet-bend-10506/index4/#post140912


----------



## Redwood

DownHill said:


> Newer IPC won't allow ANY dry venting.


Damn if CT upgrades our world will be rocked if that is true...:whistling2:

I better start getting some classes on that cause I don't think I can pull that off...


----------



## DownHill

Redwood said:


> Ummmm The toilet is on top of the stack...:whistling2:
> 
> see here...
> 
> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f6/max-distance-closet-flange-closet-bend-10506/index4/#post140912


Ahhh....but in that schematic the vent _appears_ to be rolled on a 45. And of course we all run into a toilet directly over a 40 story stack. Happens every day.


----------



## DownHill

Redwood said:


> Damn if CT upgrades our world will be rocked if that is true...:whistling2:
> 
> I better start getting some classes on that cause I don't think I can pull that off...


One CODE! Only one! There is no need in this Madness. NONE! :furious:


----------



## Redwood

DownHill said:


> And of course we all run into a toilet directly over a 40 story stack. Happens every day.


Never done it myself but the question is hypothetical so thats what we are doing....



DownHill said:


> One CODE! Only one! There is no need in this Madness. NONE! :furious:


Don't hold your breath...


----------



## DownHill

I won't. Just blows my mind the stupidity of it all.


----------



## Redwood

DownHill said:


> I won't. Just blows my mind the stupidity of it all.


Say I don't believe we've officially met...

Have you posted an introduction?:whistling2:

You can do it by clicking this link... :yes:


----------



## DownHill

State Licensed Master Plumber. Commercial, residential, repair. Blah, blah, blah....:whistling2:


----------



## Redwood

Blah isn't that how a chinese american tries to say black? :whistling2:


----------



## DownHill

Yeah, I'm a black Chinese American. :thumbup1:


----------



## Redwood

DownHill said:


> Yeah, I'm a black Chinese American. :thumbup1:


Oh good now why don't you cite the IPC where it say dry venting isn't allowed...:whistling2:

Me thinkest thine do not knowest what you speaketh of...


----------



## DownHill

Redwood said:


> Oh good now why don't you cite the IPC where it say dry venting isn't allowed...:whistling2:
> 
> Me thinkest thine do not knowest what you speaketh of...


Could be. Always more to learn. Where is it allowed to have a dry vent with nothing running at the bottom that isn't rolled on a 45?

Thanks.


----------



## Redwood

DownHill said:


> Newer IPC won't allow ANY dry venting.


Enlighten me...:whistling2:


----------



## DownHill

DownHill said:


> Could be. Always more to learn. Where is it allowed to have a dry vent with nothing running at the bottom that isn't rolled on a 45?
> 
> Thanks.


Enlighten' me! :whistling2:

I'm just trying to learn what I may have overlooked.


----------



## Redwood

DownHill said:


> Enlighten' me! :whistling2:
> 
> I'm just trying to learn what I may have overlooked.


A wye and 45 rolled up would would be very typical in a vet vent...:whistling2:

So is what you are saying is no wet venting unless you use the classic example of a wet vent... :blink:

Ah nevermind... I've just gotta have a dry vent on that upper floor lav no way around it...

I just can't figure out how to wet it...

Blah... Blah.. Blah... Blah...


----------



## RW Plumbing

plbgbiz said:


> I don't think the code writers ever do any plumbing. Has anyone ever seen an 1-1/2" shower drain fitting? What's the point of the change in trap size if no fixture exists to accommodate? Those silly code writers....:jester:


 Tile showers. All you have to do for those is to put an 1 1/2 floor drain body with safing ring and presto, 1 1/2 shower.


----------



## DownHill

I think I may have got lost in translation or just had the terminology wrong. We've always defined a "dry vent" as a vent that is 90'd from horizontal to vertical without a fixture above it to wash the bottom at the wet position. 

Called the vent above the fixture just the "Vent".

Seen this "dry vent" done on some older commercial settings & schools that has worked fine FOREVER but now they won't let you do.

White, white, white, white....


----------



## Redwood

Oh perhaps horizontal dry venting below the flood rim? :whistling2:

Instead they want it wet to wash the vent clean...
And to show up as a clogged fixture if there is a clogged vent...

Oh thank goodness I don't have to go back to school...
I was feeling lost for a while....:laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber

DownHill said:


> I think I may have got lost in translation or just had the terminology wrong. We've always defined a "dry vent" as a vent that is 90'd from horizontal to vertical without a fixture above it to wash the bottom at the wet position.
> 
> Called the vent above the fixture just the "Vent".
> 
> Seen this "dry vent" done on some older commercial settings & schools that has worked fine FOREVER but now they won't let you do.
> 
> White, white, white, white....


I was taught (and still do it to this day) to wash the base of every stack. I understand what you're saying. Another meaning for 'dry vent' is the portion of vent above which it doesn't receive any waste, (ie: above the sanitary tee).


----------



## DownHill

Tommy plumber said:


> *I was taught (and still do it to this day) to wash the base of every stack.* I understand what you're saying. Another meaning for 'dry vent' is the portion of vent above which it doesn't receive any waste, (ie: above the sanitary tee).


Same here. Seen old plumbing with unwashed vent bottoms. Kind of like a relief vent just pulled from wherever. Even on commercial bathrooms. Just had a fullsize vent on the upstream end for the battery of toilets. Decades old and working. Don't know how many leaves or hickory nuts that had to be cabled out of the way though through the years.


----------



## Tommy plumber

DownHill said:


> Same here. Seen old plumbing with unwashed vent bottoms. Kind of like a relief vent just pulled from wherever. Even on commercial bathrooms. Just had a fullsize vent on the upstream end for the battery of toilets. Decades old and working. Don't know how many leaves or hickory nuts that had to be cabled out of the way though through the years.


 
Right, that vent of course should've been just downstream of the last W/C. I haven't done new construction in years, some things have changed. I still rough-in for remodels the way I was taught.


----------



## Pipe Rat

You guys may be confusing the definition of a dry vent and a wet vent.  A wet vent has fixtures draining into it from above and a dry vent doesn't. Your typical stack for a bathroom group includes a side outlet sanitary tee that serves a water closet and a shower these fixtures are wet vented when you catch a lavatory with the same stack above the floor. This same lavatory is dry vented because no fixtures dump from above.


----------



## luv2plumb

DownHill said:


> Same here. Seen old plumbing with unwashed vent bottoms. Kind of like a relief vent just pulled from wherever. Even on commercial bathrooms. Just had a fullsize vent on the upstream end for the battery of toilets. Decades old and working. Don't know how many leaves or hickory nuts that had to be cabled out of the way though through the years.



We still do that on some applications............if we have a battery of toilet carriers at the end of the line we turn up with a 4" sweep put a 4" san tee with wall c/o and then run the vent through the roof. Also run the re-vent from the toilets back to the 4" vent.


----------



## SlickRick

It would be impossible to have a wet stack vent or a wet vent stack unless you dumped a indirect waste into it on the roof. Then it would be a combination waste and vent.


----------



## Ron

So I got the message back from the state inspector, he said all distances are included in the max distance to the vent.

So yes the tail piece off the bottom of the flange can be any length so as long as the developed length does not exceed 6'

The distance is from the top of the flange to inside edge of the vent that serves this the toilet.


----------



## user4

DownHill said:


> One CODE! Only one! There is no need in this Madness. NONE! :furious:


I can agree to that if it is City of Chicago code.


----------



## DownHill

Killertoiletspider said:


> I can agree to that if it is City of Chicago code.


No problem with me. Can we get it changed to that? 

None of us should have different measurements in relation to DWV & water calculations. None.

Really think about this madness. "Where I'm at you have to have a vent in 6'. Over here it must be within 5'. We have no limit on drop. We can only drop 3'."

With the *same fixtures.* Destroys the foundation of inspections too.


----------



## ILPlumber

Not really. Inspectors enforce the code they are bound by. 

The problem is.... Everyone thinks THEIR code is the best. I think the country needs to adopt the IL plumbing code. I never hear any complaints about it. 

Ask someone in Indiana. They will tell you UPC is the best.


----------



## DownHill

Matt said:


> Not really. Inspectors enforce the code they are bound by.
> 
> The problem is.... Everyone thinks THEIR code is the best. I think the country needs to adopt the IL plumbing code. I never hear any complaints about it.
> 
> Ask someone in Indiana. They will tell you UPC is the best.


Agreed. Most think their code is the way to do things. But that's just stubbornness to change. We work under IPC. I in no way think it's the best code or way to do things. I'd be willing to learn a new code tomorrow provided it is the same code everywhere. There is no reason for it not to be. 

For me it does completely destroy the notion of inspections because it is based on an inconsistent code. I _know_ inspectors are merely playing the hand given to them, but with the knowledge of multiple codes and measurements for the same fixtures, with them working correctly, strict enforcement of their provided code just doesn't hold much water or mean too much.


----------



## sewerman

*distance of pipe*

greetings from phoenix;
the 2006 U P C page 131 chapter 10
table 10 - 1 see * note 

the DEVELOPED length between the trap of a water closet [" toilet to u younger guys" ] or similar fixture [ measured from the top of the closet ring [ closet flange ] to the inner edge of the vent ] and its vent shall not exceed six [ 6 ] feet.


----------



## 5star

Thought it was 24" because longer drops pulled a negative pressure on the trap of the toilet and could siphons the trap enough to allow sewer gas to escape


----------



## ILPlumber

5star said:


> Thought it was 24" because longer drops pulled a negative pressure on the trap of the toilet and could siphons the trap enough to allow sewer gas to escape


 
Aren't toilets designed to siphon?:whistling2:


----------

